# Indoor Carpet Track & Dirt Track in Columbus, Ohio!!!



## RCR&SC (Sep 13, 2009)

RC Racing is open at 5751 Chantry Drive, Columbus, Ohio 43232. Phone number is 614.501.7223 (RACE). Racing Dirt & Carpet on Saturday's with a Hobby store for all of your needs located inside with the track. :wave: Come Race with us this weekend!!!!

*Swap meet on Friday, December 3rd, 2010 from 6-9pm ($10 fee to sell)*


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I wish I still had some dirt stuff to race. Very nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Is the track/Hobby Store only open on the weekends?


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe they are not open only on mondays... open 6 days a week.


----------

